# Driving Impressions on Scion FR-S



## flyinbrick (Oct 8, 2011)

So I was driving down the street and notice an FR-S sitting at the dealer's lot. I called and expected it to be spoken for, but it turns out they are using it as a demo car, so I dropped in for a test drive. My impressions:

Steering: too light (well, similar to most cars these days), but precise and great on-center feel. Steering wheel is small, thick, and nicely shaped at 3 and 9. 

Handling: Definitely more nimble than the e46, but expected weighing only 2800 lbs. Firm but very tolerable ride. Firmer than my e46 with sport suspension, but my shocks are original at 84k miles, so I dunno.

Brakes had a nice solid feel, less squishy than the e46, but not as good as my NB Miata

Power: Even for a Miata guy, I really expected more. There was plenty of noise, but not much pull, even when going through the gears to redline. And I was the guy saying " it doesn't need that much power!" 

Interior: cheap, but what do you expect? stereo was ... well, it had sound. The small chintzy buttons on the head unit reminded me of a 10year old Kenwood. The best part were the seats. The Recaro-like seats had grippy fabric and sharp red stitching. The back seats are only for kids. I'm 5' 7" and my head bumps up against the rear window. Rear leg room is extremely limited.

Noise: You definitely will be annoyed if coming from a Bimmer. Just a bit less than my Miata - still, a lot more than I expected. Most of it seems to be coming from the floor pan/wheel wells. Engine note not bad, but definitely not as smooth and nice sounding as a straight six. 

As you would image, this car is all about light, nimble handling and is really nice for what it is. This could be a very good short-distance DD, but keep the bimmer for long distance drives. I've really been disappointed in the direction cars have been going, BMWs included, towards getting bigger and more complex. I really think we need more cars like these.


----------



## R608 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice. I'm anxious to drive one myself. They seem like a great little car and I hope more manufactures follow Toyota/Subaru's lead and offer their own affordable, light-weight RWD sports cars. That car should have been marketed as a Toyota Celica IMO, though.

You mention owning a Miata. One thing I noticed driving the current generation NC model is that I sat too high. It was hard to keep my head from touching the soft top when it was up, and I felt the steering wheel and top of the windshield were awkwardly low. How did you find the FR-S by comparison in those regards?


----------



## carve (Nov 3, 2008)

I know this car is all about handling, but it's getting 0-60 in the mid 7's and quarter mile in the mid 15's. Too slow for a modern sports car. Even the Miata, a very old design, is notably quicker.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

carve said:


> I know this car is all about handling, but it's getting 0-60 in the mid 7's and quarter mile in the mid 15's. Too slow for a modern sports car. Even the Miata, a very old design, is notably quicker.


Agreed. But so far, from what I'm reading, it seems like they built a nice chassis and a well-engineered car all around.

I'm sure the tuners will go nuts on it, and maybe eventually the factory will put something more powerful than a couple of hamsters under the hood.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought there were rumors about a turbo model on the horizon? I thought the Subie version was a possibility but the Cylon was no dice.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Justin T said:


> I thought there were rumors about a turbo model on the horizon? I thought the Subie version was a possibility but the Cylon was no dice.


Ya gotta figure eventually Subaru will go all STI on that sucker and give buyers something stupid fast.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Subie better make an STI. Only thing holding me back


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

My Toyota rep mentioned a supercharger/ TRD kit coming soon! supposed to bump power to around 260... that ought to take care of the lack of power!

I agree with the OP's comments about the stereo... seriously Toyota, why not put the new Camry stereo in it? Much better design and sound than in the Scion product. The noise... well it's not quiet, but what would you expect when shaving all possible weight from the car to make it handle?:dunno:


----------

